# Commercial sticks



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

I found a site on the internet that sells a large quantity of different canes. It includes several different English Companies. I was going to report their websight on here for those who might take inspiration from the photos. Then It occurred to me that there might be rules about advertising other people's products on here. Can someone tell me what is proper?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I do not think it is a issue. Many of us put up sites that offer cane supplies and books.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

never known it to be a issuealways good to look at other ideas


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

Good! I was impressed with the large variety of designs included in their stock. I'm sure that looking through here I can find some ideas to build on.

(shoot!) I still can't copy and paste on here! Search www.incrediblecanes.com to find Ye Olds Cane Shoppe.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Your good but thanks for asking.


----------

